# Anyone recognize this bike? It's at auction and I'll probably buy it.



## AntonyR (Aug 9, 2021)

It's a '30s Shelby (at least the frame is). It seems like it must have belonged to someone on here?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2021)

Looks like a 24” bike?


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 9, 2021)

I count 36 spokes.


----------



## SKPC (Aug 10, 2021)

Many times, things are not what they seem.  I would be very careful counting those spokes!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Many times, things are not what they seem.  I would be very careful counting those spokes!



 I counted them three times.  🤣  Some of the early Sting Rays had 36 spoke S-2's 😉


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Aug 10, 2021)

What say ye @AntonyR ?That is a 26"?


----------



## SKPC (Aug 11, 2021)

Not sure this is a Shelby frame?  Appears to be a 40 Shelby sprocket though...The bike does have 36 spokes!....😑


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 11, 2021)

Looks 26"


----------



## AntonyR (Aug 14, 2021)

Yes it’s a 26 and a Shelby built bike. It went for $425 plus fees so i almost stayed in but the truth is, I don’t ride the bikes I have enough to justify buying another. But still, it was a good looking rider.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 14, 2021)

I'm seeing repop grips, aftermarket lights & rack, rims & fenders look repainted.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 14, 2021)

AntonyR said:


> Yes it’s a 26 and a Shelby built bike. It went for $425 plus fees so i almost stayed in but the truth is, I don’t ride the bikes I have enough to justify buying another. But still, it was a good looking rider.



That was way over the money-wise to pass. V/r Shawn


----------



## nightrider (Aug 14, 2021)

I have never seen drop stand ears on that era Shelby's.  Or a 26" frame like that.
But what do I know?!
Johnny


----------



## kostnerave (Aug 16, 2021)

Sting-ray collectors would give decent money for those clear reflector pedals, even though they're wrong for that bike.


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 16, 2021)

nightrider said:


> I have never seen drop stand ears on that era Shelby's.  Or a 26" frame like that.
> But what do I know?!
> Johnny



Here are a couple with ears. Most don't though. Not sure if the OP bike is Shelby however.


----------



## kreika (Aug 16, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Here are a couple with ears. Most don't though. Not sure if the OP bike is Shelby however.
> View attachment 1463519
> 
> View attachment 1463523



Was thinking the same thing. Not a Y frame. Not the style frame that takes the tear drop looking tank that doesn’t extend past the frame.  Not the 52a style. Late or low end model?


----------



## nightrider (Aug 16, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Here are a couple with ears. Most don't though. Not sure if the OP bike is Shelby however.
> View attachment 1463519
> 
> View attachment 1463523



Thank you! Always learning! I have 6 30's Shelby ballooners. None have had the ears.


----------



## AntonyR (Aug 23, 2021)

Shelby built a lot of plain wrap bikes for other companies, like department stores, hardware stores, etc. There's quite a few late '30 Shelby frames wearing an assortment of badges. Some with drop stand ears, some with split top tubes at the seat post.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 23, 2021)

Here my original Shelby with factory ears in the frame and its original drop stand !


----------

